# complete Interview Under Review with Emirates Career



## hanz85 (Dec 9, 2014)

i did have my assessment and interview on the 2nd Nov 2014, but still i have no respond from them as well and my application status is still Under Review. and i submitted all the necessary documents and even have the chance to signed one document consist of the Terms and Conditions of the contract. Please i am looking for any Idea what i can do now. thanks


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

You can either wait, or try contact their HR department and ask about the status of the application. 
Have they not informed you when you can expect to hear back from them.

If not then, it is a good question to ask at an interview towards the end, so they see that you are eager to start etc.


----------



## hanz85 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes i do ask the HR after the Interview she said they will Call me but yet still i didn't hear from them and she took all the necessary documents required she even ask me to sign the Terms and Conditions if i am satisfy with it.., but i do make a call to inquire but the respond i have was to wait and its been a month now i didn't hear from them.. i don't know what to do now


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

You should search through this forum. There are a few threads on employment with Emirates. I'm sure someone in there has provided some information on how long it usually takes for them to respond.

Good luck with the job.


----------

